# Shoulder inpingement



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone suffer from shoulder impingement I've had it in my left shoulder for several years now I've gotten in my right shoulder I think it's going to force me to do more paperwork and less painting. Dr. told me painters get it quite often. I bought a rubber band so I'm doing some rehab exercises to see if I can avoid surgery.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Not joking at all. Get a script for THC pain relief/joint relief cream. It really works great when combined with exercise and stretching. My sis is a physical therapist and has been seeing good results with it for shoulders and knees. Not a cure all but it really helps with joint pain relief.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As my orthopedist says "Ice is your friend." Every day, ice shoulder for 20 minutes at night, sometimes I do it before work as well. Skip the towel/cloth between ice bag and skin. If it's ice chunks from freezer, it wont "burn" your skin. Anything between the bag and skin prevents the cold from getting to the areas of inflammation.

Sometimes impingement is also due to the shape of your shoulder bones. Some people's shoulder curves more than others, which lessens the space for your muscles and tendons to move underneath. Ice lessens the inflammation so everything passes underneath this bone better.

If you can handle it, Aleve, 2 pills 2x a day or ibuprofen 3 pills three times a day is good as well. If it's bursitis, your provider can give you a cortisone shot to stop the inflammation.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> As my orthopedist says "Ice is your friend." Every day, ice shoulder for 20 minutes at night, sometimes I do it before work as well. Skip the towel/cloth between ice bag and skin. If it's ice chunks from freezer, it wont "burn" your skin. Anything between the bag and skin prevents the cold from getting to the areas of inflammation.
> 
> Sometimes impingement is also due to the shape of your shoulder bones. Some people's shoulder curves more than others, which lessens the space for your muscles and tendons to move underneath. Ice lessens the inflammation so everything passes underneath this bone better.
> 
> If you can handle it, Aleve, 2 pills 2x a day or ibuprofen 3 pills three times a day is good as well. If it's bursitis, your provider can give you a cortisone shot to stop the inflammation.


There's a reason that ice packs take up most of the freezer space in our kitchen.

I've also gotten relief from some skilled massage therapists. If you're in a big city, you might be able to find a physiatrist, which would be even better.


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Like someone else said, ice it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sleeping with your head rested on either upper arm can put pressure on the shoulder joint. 

I often stretch my shoulders by placing the back of both hands on my lower back, as if being handcuffed, then slowly draw my elbows forward. This is a stretching excercise I used to do when I studied Aikido. The stretch would help when practicing arm locks.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Ice packs have worked


----------

